# PC wird zuwarm trozm Lüfter und AIO!



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Hey ihr PC-Verrückten 

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und brauche Rat.

Mein Gehäuse gerade auf der Oberseite wird nicht nur "Lauwarm" wie man es gewohnt ist, sondern richtig heiß.. so heiß das man sich sogar fast dran verbrennt.
Ich habe daraufhin alles sauber gemacht und die Lüfter komplett neu geordnet.

Die Temperaturen auch mit der AIO im System sind eig In Ordnung
Unter Vollast kommt meine CPU auf ca.70~75Grad und die GPU kommt ebenfalls auf Ihre 60~70Grad.

Ich weiß A nicht wer der Ursache der Hitze ist, B weiß ich nicht wie ich den Fehler beheben kann.

Um euch ein besseres Bild zu verschaffen, hier einmal mein Aufbau

Front 3x 120 MM ~~> 120MM RGB NOName Lüfter (Nicht PWM)
Deckel 2x 120MM ~~> 120MM von Coolermaster (PWM)
Hinten 1x 120MM ~~> 120MM von BeQuiet! (nicht PWM)

Weil es mir zu heiß wurde, sind unten am Boden ebenfalls 2x 120MM Lüfter von Bequiet! Verbaut 
Die Lüftersteuerung wurde ebenfalls angepasst und selbst wenn alle Lüfter 100% geben, wird es zu heiß ~~> Die Komponenten Temperaturen sind aber meiner Meinung nach In Ordnung, oder?

Wie Ihr sehen könnt sind aktuell 8Lüfter im Einsatz.
Meine AIO ist eine 240MM von Coolermaster und hängt direkt hinter den 3 120er No-Name RGB Lüfter ~~> Auch hier wurden noch 2 Bequiet! Lüfter angebracht ( Push-Pull)

Also komme ich auf Aktuell 10Lüfter! 10!?

Noch kurz zu meinem System

CPU : Intel I7 6700K läuft immer auf 4,4GHz
GPU : Nvidia RTX 2070 von Asus (die Dicke mit den 3 Lüftern und dem OC Modell)
Mainboard : MSI Z170 Gaming Pro Carbon
Ram : 4x 8GB DDR4 3000MHz von G-Skill -Trident Z
SSD : 970Evo 500GB NVME SSD von Samsung
SSD2 : 960 1TB SSD von Samsung
Netzteil : 700Watt von Seasonic (Modular)

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Merci


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Juni 2020)

Welches Gehäuse? Wie hoch ist die Spannung der CPU? Betreibe die CPU doch mal mit Standardtakt und setz die Spannung möglichst niedrig. 1,15V oder so sollten dann locker drin sein...eher noch weniger.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Hey also erstmal Dankeschön für die Antwort 

Zu deiner Frage ja ich habe die CPU schon Stock laufen lassen. Die genaue Spannung kann ich leider gerade nicht sagen, da ich nicht zu Hause bin  aber sie wurde von einer Firma direkt ab Werk übertaktet und die CPU besitze ich schon seit 3Jahren.
Hinzu kommt, das auch die CPU unter Stock fast die gleichen Temperaturen erreicht. (Wärmeleitpaste sowie Cpu Kühler wurden ebenfalls verwendet)

Das Gehäuse ist ein 0815 Noname Gehäuse, dennoch habe ich auf den Airflow geachtet, dass alles recht ordnungsgemäß gekühlt wird.. vorne und unten wird gesaugt ~~> Oben und hinten wird geblasen.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse? Wie hoch ist die Spannung der CPU? Betreibe die CPU doch mal mit Standardtakt und setz die Spannung möglichst niedrig. 1,15V oder so sollten dann locker drin sein...eher noch weniger.



Die meiste Zeit ist die CPU im Idle, da ich nicht wirklich etwas aufwendiges tue.. selbst wenn ich Zocke, ist meine CPU nie am Limit und pendelt sich auch bei 4,4GHz eig bei 50~60Grad ein und das ist für eine CPU ja eig im Toleranzbereich


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Juni 2020)

Hm, Übertaktung "ab Werk" und dann immer Vollgas?!  Klingt mMn nach Pfusch ab Werk.... Sry, aber warum soll die CPU mit 4,4 GHz laufen, wenn du quasi im IDLE bist? Da würde ich gucken, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, die Energiesparoptionen sinnvoll zu nutzen.

Klar, 60° sind quasi kalt, aber um deinen Hotspot zu finden, würde ich damit mal anfangen, damit man mal etwas ausschließen kann


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Hm, Übertaktung "ab Werk" und dann immer Vollgas?!  Klingt mMn nach Pfusch ab Werk.... Sry, aber warum soll die CPU mit 4,4 GHz laufen, wenn du quasi im IDLE bist? Da würde ich gucken, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, die Energiesparoptionen sinnvoll zu nutzen.
> 
> Klar, 60° sind quasi kalt, aber um deinen Hotspot zu finden, würde ich damit mal anfangen, damit man mal etwas ausschließen kann



Ja MIFCOM halt , ja ich fühl deinen Punkt ich bin leider nicht so OC mäßig begabt.. gibt es was worauf ich achten muss beim Takten? will da ja nichts falschmachen aber die 4,4 GHz gefallen mir schon


----------



## Jeretxxo (24. Juni 2020)

Also ehrlich, ich sehe keine hohen Temperaturen, die Hardware ist Quasi gerade auf Betriebstemperatur.

40°C Oberflächentemperatur auf einem Metallgehäuse können schon recht unangenehm werden und 50°C ist dann schon wirklich "heiß" für die menschliche Haut und führt zur schädigung nach kurzer Zeit, ab 60°C stockt dann schon das Eiweise in den Hautzellen und stirbt ab, aber das ist noch lange keine besondere Temperatur für Hardware, dein PC wird nie ne kühlende Klimaanlage.


----------



## flx23 (24. Juni 2020)

X3ChrisX3 schrieb:


> Ja MIFCOM halt , ja ich fühl deinen Punkt ich bin leider nicht so OC mäßig begabt.. gibt es was worauf ich achten muss beim Takten? will da ja nichts falschmachen aber die 4,4 GHz gefallen mir schon



Theoretisch solltest du dein BIOS speichern können. Damit speicherst du auch alle Parameter fürs OC ab. 
Da nach BIOS auf Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen und es sollte dann alles wieder auf Stock laufen. 
Vielleicht hast du sogar ein dual BIOS. In diesem Fall kannst du im ausgeschalteten Zustand zwischen BIOS I und BIOS 2 umschalten


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2020)

Ich sehe jetzt auch nirgendwo ein Problem.

Die warme Luft muss halt abgeführt werden und das geschieht anscheint sehr gut. In einem Gehäuse wenn die Grafikkarte mit Luft gekühlt wird können auch um die 50°C unter Last und sogar noch etwas mehr herrschen und wenn diese hinten und oben abgeführt wird dann kommt da halt einiges an Wärme raus. 

Wir haben in einer AIO was wir hier in einem Rechner von uns verbaut haben einen Temperatursensor im Gehäuse und eines sogar noch mi Loop zwischen verbaut. Die Grafikkarte ist aber weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt. Grafikkarte erreicht um die 70-75°C und der Prozessor um die 45-55°C und im Gehäuse geht die Temperatur mit der Zeit unter Last bis auf 55°C hoch. Dabei hat dieses System auch 3 Lüfter die vorne rein fördern und oben zwei + einer hinten die raus fördern.

Also in diesem Sinn alles normal und nichts ist daran ungewöhnlich.
Mit Luftkühlung wird es aber auch nicht anders ausfallen, da die warme Luft immer aus dem Gehäuse raus muss.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du sogar ein dual BIOS. In diesem Fall kannst du im ausgeschalteten Zustand zwischen BIOS I und BIOS 2 umschalten


Seit wann hat MSI ein Dual-BIOS:
Specification for Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland ?
Liest Du Dir die Beiträge durch, ehe Du etwas "vermutest"?

@ *X3ChrisX3*: Kannst Du mal in paar Bilder machen vom Gehäuseinnern und hier einstellen?


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2020)

Gehäuse?
AIO?


----------



## bastian123f (24. Juni 2020)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, ich sehe keine hohen Temperaturen, die Hardware ist Quasi gerade auf Betriebstemperatur.
> 
> 40°C Oberflächentemperatur auf einem Metallgehäuse können schon recht unangenehm werden und 50°C ist dann schon wirklich "heiß" für die menschliche Haut und führt zur schädigung nach kurzer Zeit, ab 60°C stockt dann schon das Eiweise in den Hautzellen und stirbt ab, aber das ist noch lange keine besondere Temperatur für Hardware, dein PC wird nie ne kühlende Klimaanlage.



Also je nachdem welches Gehäuse verbaut ist, ist das wirklich normal. Bei meinem Gaming PC im Fractal Design Define R6 ist es in Ordnung. Aber mein Mint ITX Build im Nano S ist schon auch ganz schön warm.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2020)

Auf Windows hast auch ein Energiesparen, das kannst auch mal auf "Ausbalanciert" setzen, dann taktet dein Prozessor auch runter wenn er nicht viel zu tun hat und dadurch sollte es zumindest mit Idle/Office kühler werden.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Seit wann hat MSI ein Dual-BIOS:
> Specification for Z170A GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland ?
> Liest Du Dir die Beiträge durch, ehe Du etwas "vermutest"?
> 
> @ *X3ChrisX3*: Kannst Du mal in paar Bilder machen vom Gehäuseinnern und hier einstellen?



Also mit dem Bios hat FLX23 soweit Recht ~~> Ich wüsste nichts von einem Dualbios, jedoch kann ich die OC einfach mit Klicki Bunti ausschalten ~~> wie bei dem XMP Profil

Ein Bild von meinem Gehäuse kommt heute abend.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, ich sehe keine hohen Temperaturen, die Hardware ist Quasi gerade auf Betriebstemperatur.
> 
> 40°C Oberflächentemperatur auf einem Metallgehäuse können schon recht unangenehm werden und 50°C ist dann schon wirklich "heiß" für die menschliche Haut und führt zur schädigung nach kurzer Zeit, ab 60°C stockt dann schon das Eiweise in den Hautzellen und stirbt ab, aber das ist noch lange keine besondere Temperatur für Hardware, dein PC wird nie ne kühlende Klimaanlage.



Sehr gut ausgedrückt! 

Ja das der PC keine Klimaanlage wird, ist mir klar mich wundert es nur das er so Extrem heiß wird außen.. das Gehäuse ist wie gesagt NONAME und ein Chinading, jedoch ist der Airflow ja Super gegeben wie ich  beschrieben habe.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Research schrieb:


> Gehäuse?
> AIO?



Gehäuse ist ein Noname Chinading  also wirklich nichts nennenwertes ~~> Airflow ist ja wie beschrieben gegeben.
Aio ist  Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Auf Windows hast auch ein Energiesparen, das kannst auch mal auf "Ausbalanciert" setzen, dann taktet dein Prozessor auch runter wenn er nicht viel zu tun hat und dadurch sollte es zumindest mit Idle/Office kühler werden.



Sicher dass das funktioniert bei einer Fest getakteten CPU? Soweit ich weiß ist der immer auf "Ausbalanciert" prüfe ich aber gerne nach.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich habe kein Problem damit alle Lüfter laufen zulassen, jedoch verursacht das auf längere Zeit einen betäubenden Lärm.. daher wollte ich eine vernünftige Lösung haben 

Da ihr ja Experten seit  könnt Ihr mir evtl ein paar Lüfter empfehlen die einen höheren Durchsatz bieten?

Bevor ihr fragt 
Verbaut sind Coolermaster 120MM billiglüfter
Zusätzlich von einem Alpenföhn 2x 120MM (von einem alten CPU Kühler)
Slilent wings 2 ohne PWM
und wie erwähnt so No NAme RGB Lüfter

Falls es bessere Alternativen gibt.. die Leiser und evtl. einen besseren Durchsatz bieten.. Würde ich auch darauf zurückgreifen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2020)

X3ChrisX3 schrieb:


> Sicher dass das funktioniert bei einer Fest getakteten CPU? Soweit ich weiß ist der immer auf "Ausbalanciert" prüfe ich aber gerne nach.


Einfach mal testen und es gibt noch eine Option "Energiesparmodus" und damit wird noch stärker herunter getaktet. Wie sich der Takt verhält hängt vom Energiesparmodus mit Windows ab, da das Bios hier nur den max. anliegenden Takt bestimmt und Windows wann dieser immer anliegen soll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich auch Hochleistung umstelle würde mein Prozessor auch nicht mehr runter takten.

Ganz so so nebenbei habe ich zwar ein 9900K, aber zuvor hatte ich selbst noch einen 6700K und kenne das verhalten dieser Prozessoren.

PS... Es gibt auch die "Bearbeite" Funktion und mehrere Zitate kannst auch in einem Beitrag erfassen, denn mit Mehrfach Posts wirst du einen auf dem Senkel von der Moderation bekommen.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Einfach mal testen und es gibt noch eine Option "Energiesparmodus" und damit wird noch stärker herunter getaktet. Wie sich der Takt verhält hängt vom Energiesparmodus mit Windows ab, da das Bios hier nur den max. anliegenden Takt bestimmt und Windows wann dieser immer anliegen soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JA ich bin erst Seit heute hier ;-D ich fuchse mich noch ein ich hoffe die Moderatoren haben erbarmen mit mir 

Ja ich teste das sehr gerne später aus, ich bin ja so zufrieden wie es ist, es ist nur verdammt Heiß und gestern hab ich das erstmal was "gerochen" so blöd wie das klingen mag. 
Evtl. kann das Gehäuse auch die Wärme nicht verteilen (weil China billig 50€ Gehäuse) ich mache mir da nur Gedanken weil ich das Setup so wie ich es beschrieben habe schon länger habe, und erst auf das Gehäuse gewechselt bin.
Kann auch die AIO der Grund dafür sein? Aber dann müsste doch auch die CPU Temperatur höher sein?


----------



## manimani89 (24. Juni 2020)

das gute ist das es sich das gehäuse nicht runtertaktet wenn es die 100° erreicht^^ mach dir keine sorgen die hardware passt und warum interessiert dich das gehäuse so?


----------



## SimonG (24. Juni 2020)

Ich frag einfach mal ganz dumm: bist du sicher, dass alle Lüfter in die richtige Richtung pusten?


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

SimonG schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach mal ganz dumm: bist du sicher, dass alle Lüfter in die richtige Richtung pusten?



Ja ich bin mir sicher  wie ich beschrieben habe 3Lüfter ziehen vorne die Luft ein, dahinter ist mein 240er Radi mit 2 Lüfter die die Luft ins gehäuse drücken.. 
Von unten kommen 2 Lüfter die die luft ebenfalls ins gehäuse drücken.. oben am Deckel wird die luft rausgedrückt, genau wie hinten.

VG


----------



## Shinna (24. Juni 2020)

Es kommt nicht auf die MENGE der Case Lüfter an, sondern auf ihr Fördervolumen.  Das nur so nebenbei.  Schau mal bitte wie warm deine VRM so wird. Du hast ja oberhalb und links von deiner CPU VRM Kühlkörper auf deinem Mainboard. Sind die deutlich mehr als "handwarm"? Also wenn die CPU übertaktet ist und Last anliegt.


----------



## Research (24. Juni 2020)

Und ob überhaupt Luft rein/raus bewegt wird.


----------



## X3ChrisX3 (24. Juni 2020)

Haha  Ja ich werde alles heute Abend mal testen und euch Bescheidgeben zusätzlich mach ich euch ein Bild vom Case


Danke euch dennoch vorerst für eure Hilfestellung


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. Juni 2020)

X3ChrisX3 schrieb:


> JA ich bin erst Seit heute hier ;-D ich fuchse mich noch ein ich hoffe die Moderatoren haben erbarmen mit mir



Dann hast du also heute erst den AGB zugestimmt, wo drin steht, dass Mehrfachposts zu vermeiden sind


----------



## Fafafin (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn die AIO hinter den Frontlüftern sitzt, wird es immer ordentlich warm im Gehäuse unter Last. Das ist ganz normal. Daher sollte dein oberstes Ziel sein, dass deine CPU so wenig wie nötig Abwärme produziert. Und wenn Mifcom da statische 4,4 GHz mit fester (höherer) Spannung eingestellt hat, helfen auch keine 10 Lüfter. Hättest du die Möglichkeit, die AIO unterm Dach mit Push/Pull zu montieren? Das wäre in jedem Fall vorteilhaft.


----------

